# 19 inch AZA Z01's



## CaliforniaIsME (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a set of 19 inch AZA z01 wheels on my 2004 GTO. They are 8.5 inch wide in the front and 9.5 inch wide in the back. I'v been trying to reshearch the wheel to find out how they are made..

I was woundering if anyone knew if they are forged wheels, cast, 2 peice, 3 peice, ect? 

Last night a hit a big pot hole and it bent the front drivers and rear drivers side wheel, and I am looking to get them repaird as soon as possiable.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

CaliforniaIsME said:


> I have a set of 19 inch AZA z01 wheels on my 2004 GTO. They are 8.5 inch wide in the front and 9.5 inch wide in the back. I'v been trying to reshearch the wheel to find out how they are made..
> 
> I was woundering if anyone knew if they are forged wheels, cast, 2 peice, 3 peice, ect?
> 
> Last night a hit a big pot hole and it bent the front drivers and rear drivers side wheel, and I am looking to get them repaird as soon as possiable.



Give these guys a call. They should have the specifications of the wheels.
A.Z.A Wheels


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Off subject question, did you have any rubbing issues at all, and what suspension are you runing?


----------

